

Slicehost: How A Goal-Setting Bootstrapper Launch & Sold His Business - pwim
http://mixergy.com/slicehost-how-a-goal-setting-bootstrapper-launch-sold-his-business-with-matt-tanase/

======
sriramk
I'm a happy Slicehost user for many years now (my site runs on it) - I love
the product Matt has created

~~~
howradical
Thanks I appreciate that!

------
cmer
I was a customer of Slicehost from day 1, literally. I told everybody about
them because Matt and Jason (the co-founders) were the most awesome company
founders I had ever dealt with. They were beyond helpful and always went out
of their way to please their users. The good things that happened to them are
fully deserved.

Thank you and best of luck with your new project, Matt!

------
revorad
I didn't know Slicehost was bootstrapped or even that it sold to Rackspace!
Definitely going to watch this one.

------
rmason
I well remember being an employee at a hosting company in summer 2006 and
pleading with my boss to get into Ruby hosting. We were early experimenters
with xen at the time. He just didn't see Ruby ever amounting to anything for
his enterprise clients.

------
Dramatize
Spending a Saturday listening to Mixergy while working on a startup. Great
weekend :)

------
peterframpton
Great interview.

